# New York City - Trip Report



## Glynda (Dec 14, 2009)

Just returned from trip to NY.  We stayed two nights at The Novatel on 
W 52nd and Broadway.  It was a handy location.  We had a pre-theater dinner at Ciro's Trattoria.  The service was great but I didn't like my veal marsala at all.  However, hubby said it was the best spaghetti carbonara he's ever had. If I lived in the area, I'd try it again but for short visits there are too many other choices.

We saw Wicked and it was fantastic!  I'm not quite so proud to be associated with "Glinda the good witch" as before however.  

We moved over the The Waldorf Astoria for two nights since I'd won the stay in a contest.  It was an exquisite hotel but a zoo.  We waited in lines of 40 to check in.  Waited three hours for room to be ready.  And then waited in lines of 40 to pick up key. Waited for elevators all weekend.  Waited in lines of 15 for coffee. It was hard to even find a place to sit in the lobbies. It was a weekend in December so I suspect it isn't always like that.  I didn't pay for it but for that kind of money, I'd never stay there again.

We had lunch at the Palm on Friday because they have good lunch specials. It was quite good, as always.  But our best meal was at Smith & Wollensky on Lexington.  The lump crab cocktail was fabulous as was the Colorado Rib Steak that was big enough for two.

Visited the Today Show and stood out in the cold for two hours but enjoyed watching.  Merdeith and Ann really went out of their way to work the crowd and pause for photos and were very touchy feely.  That was nice because it was so cold for them too.

Lisa, sorry I missed you.  It was just too hectic.


----------



## lscott (Dec 15, 2009)

*Thank you for trip report*

Enjoyed it!  Love New York, haven't been there since mid 1980's.


----------



## shagnut (Dec 15, 2009)

Glynda, no wonder I couldn't find you!!  When you coming back to WS? Need to go back out to lunch.  shaggy


----------



## Glynda (Dec 16, 2009)

*Hey Shaggy!*



shagnut said:


> Glynda, no wonder I couldn't find you!!  When you coming back to WS? Need to go back out to lunch.  shaggy



I paused in WS for one day to do laundry and pack the car.  Now in Charleston till after the first of the year! We'll have to do it then.


----------



## shagnut (Dec 16, 2009)

Well Dang, Have a Merry Xmas and I'll see ya next year shaggy


----------



## rmb (Feb 15, 2010)

*NYC Questions*

my wife and I are considering NYC for a week this July.  We usually go to Hawaii, but have a desire to do something very different.  The flights out of Long Beach on Jet Blue are reasonable -- $832 for 2 round trip tickets with 1 stop.

My dilemma is choosing a hotel in the right location that won't cost me an arm and a leg, but also will be a nice hotel.  I've looked at the Sheraton on Priceline near Central Park --- they are running a special right now at $215 per night, regular price is $300+.  That is a lot of money to spend on a hotel for a week -- at least for me -- and the key is to be in a location where we can walk to most of the tourist areas (e.g. Times Square).

Since we haven't been to NYC before, we'll be taking some tours for sure.  Again, that all adds up, so the hotel price will be the key to whether we make this trip or not.  I realize you don't go to NYC to spend all of your time in your hotel room, but a nice room in a nice hotel is a good thing to have at the end of the day.

Any suggestions on hotels and locations would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 15, 2010)

*Rooms*

I can't help you with the hotel.  Prices should be better in July than they were in December but the price of the Novatel was over $300 per night when we were there and the Waldorf was $589 per night.  We won that one but I wouldn't pay anywhere near that much to stay there again.  While our room was nicer, I preferred the Novatel overall.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 15, 2010)

Sign up for travelzoo :

www.travelzoo.com

They always have NYC hotel deals.  You will have to wait a little bit for your time frame, they are more last minute.


----------



## geoand (Feb 15, 2010)

We have stayed in the Park Central Hotel (same building as MHC) and were quite satisfied with it.  Its has been about 4 years since we have stayed there.  This would be our first choice if we needed to use a hotel.


----------



## Conan (Feb 15, 2010)

We stay at the Belvedere - - very convenient to the theatre district (it's a block west of the Times Square area). 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...=eYLnqR8sLfEZZ2tNO4Cnxg&cbp=12,60.16,,0,-9.75 
Really a very nice place and generally around $200/night.
http://www.belvederehotelnyc.com/de...0036b9c7-83ec-4241-b195-66d8815ff8b9&rp=rooms


Hotel tax is very high in NYC so take that into account wherever you stay.

Only drawbacks I would say are that the elevators can be slow, and you'll hear some street noise but I've had way worse of each at 'better' hotels.

(I wouldn't pay a bed-and-breakfast rate unless it's near free -- there are plenty of food choices within a block or two)


----------



## radmoo (Feb 15, 2010)

*Caveat Emptor*

Let the buyer beware - NYC is a city where tourists hemohrrage $$$$.  Hotels are pricey, no getting around it.  You can find some food bargains but if you chose touristy restaurants, you'll pay there as well.  The tours aren't any bargain, either.   I am a native NYer, now living in New England but still frequent The Big Apple.  GO and have a good time - but it'll cost you!!!


----------



## jfbookers (Feb 16, 2010)

*Try an apt. or condo*

You should look at homeaway.com or VRBO.com. both have many units available, most with kitchens and room to spread out even by small NYC standards. Yours, Jim


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 16, 2010)

Glynda:

I am delighted that you enjoyed Wicked. My wife and I saw Wicked in Charlotte, NC and loved it.   

No Good Deed Goes Unpunished!!!


----------



## Conan (Feb 16, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Let the buyer beware - NYC is a city where tourists hemohrrage $$$$. Hotels are pricey, no getting around it. You can find some food bargains but if you chose touristy restaurants, you'll pay there as well. The tours aren't any bargain, either. I am a native NYer, now living in New England but still frequent The Big Apple. GO and have a good time - but it'll cost you!!!


 
Tours?  Touristy restaurants?
Any "native NYer" should know better than that.


----------



## brother coony (Feb 16, 2010)

Just did a check here on tug and saw quite a few Manhattan Club rentals posted, at $300 per. night. a way better deal than a hotel room, these are suites,that carries no tax,no cleaning fees (renting from owner)comes with mini kitchen, fridge, coffee maker, with tea and coffee supplies daily,dishwasher, ect. some unites shows two bath,
  I try never to stay in a hotel if I can get a timeshare in a location I want to stay, this is also a great Location, or HGVC is also on w 57 Street,
eaither way, have a great time in NYC


----------



## dmorea (Feb 16, 2010)

*Highly recommend Hotel Chandler*

Hotel Chandler. 31st and Madison. Very nice " boutique" hotel. Very resonable by NY standards. under $200 a night


----------



## bigrick (Feb 19, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Let the buyer beware - NYC is a city where tourists hemohrrage $$$$.  Hotels are pricey, no getting around it.  You can find some food bargains but if you chose touristy restaurants, you'll pay there as well.  The tours aren't any bargain, either.   I am a native NYer, now living in New England but still frequent The Big Apple.  GO and have a good time - but it'll cost you!!!



There are plenty of dining bargains available via restaurant.com.  The ones we've used and liked are: Buona Notte Ristorante, Rodeo Bar & Grill, Waterstone Grill, Salmon River, ROCCO RESTAURANT, MERCURY BAR, PHILIP MARIE, Blind Pig, TELEPHONE BAR AND GRILL, GOOD RESTAURANT, WALKER'S, and dewey's flatiron. (Ignore the CAPS.  This is just how I have them in my notes.)  All of these were spend a minimum of $35 and get $25 off!  It was possible to have dinner cost only $10 plus tax and tip at most of these.  

We've been to some of these multiple times because we like the food and the deal.


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Feb 20, 2010)

*reasonable hotel in NY*

We got a great bargain at the Park South Hotel in September ($150 pn + tax) and it's in a great neighborhood (Murray Hill or close to it). All the comforts of a more expensive hotel, friendly staff and the neighborhood can't be beat - near subways and short walk from just about everyplace you'll like in NY. Paid $7.00 for a taxi to Central Park. Walked to Times Sq., Soho and Herald Sq. and more....


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 25, 2010)

bigrick said:


> There are plenty of dining bargains available via restaurant.com.  The ones we've used and liked are: Buona Notte Ristorante, Rodeo Bar & Grill, Waterstone Grill, Salmon River, ROCCO RESTAURANT, MERCURY BAR, PHILIP MARIE, Blind Pig, TELEPHONE BAR AND GRILL, GOOD RESTAURANT, WALKER'S, and dewey's flatiron. (Ignore the CAPS.  This is just how I have them in my notes.)  All of these were spend a minimum of $35 and get $25 off!  It was possible to have dinner cost only $10 plus tax and tip at most of these.
> 
> We've been to some of these multiple times because we like the food and the deal.



Seppi's is also a good restaurant.com restaurant and is very near Carneige Hall. Their white chocalate souflee is something we still talk about.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 26, 2010)

wauhob3 said:


> Seppi's is also a good restaurant.com restaurant and is very near Carneige Hall. Their white chocalate souflee is something we still talk about.



Thanks for the tip.  I'll add it to my list.  

Unfortunately, I don't think we'll be in NYC this year.  Summer-ish 2011 is probably more likely.  Which means I should get working on lining that up.  I tend to buy the restaurant.com certs after I my confirmed exchange done and within a year of the end of our trip.


----------

